# Cooking?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Who does the cooking in your house?Do you both share or only one of you?

I do everything kitchen wise in our house,would not let the wife near a saucepan







That's not why I married her


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I am by far the better cook in the house but I don't do that much cooking, she's on a diet and we have to have what her book says so I say you get on with it then!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

When we met,she cooked for me once,and from then on it was me that did all the cooking,cleaning,gardening


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I do all the cooking - but then there's only me to cook for









I've seen a marked improvement in my efforts over the years


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ditto!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I was going to answer this but have to go and make the tea







fred.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My first 710 could cook well ... but was bad in bed ... my second 710 was a bad cook but good in bed ... so what next a 710 that is good at both??









Maybe a nice Russian girl


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Her indoors, she couldn't boil an egg.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Strange,never known so many women that can't cook


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I do ALL the cooking, I love it mainly 'cos we eat what I want, I can eat as MUCH as I want. Only pit fall is..I open a bottle of wine when I start to ccok, drink half of it whilst in that persuit, then drink the othetr half while eating. The quack, sorry Doctor says I drink toooo much. I didn't think you could drink tooo much.

Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> My first 710 could cook well ... but was bad in bed ... my second 710 was a bad cook but good in bed ... so what next a 710 that is good at both??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there is not a woman born who's good at both!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some of the bugger's steal watches as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

I must live in a very old fashioned household , My wife does all the cooking and I do the manly stuff like mowing the lawn.

Or if its house repairs I phone a tradesman!























I can cook but isn't that one of the reasons we have women?

I am definitely not a new man!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Neil,I would not say I am a new man,just better at cooking,washing,cleaning,and repairs than my wife,so I do it


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I love cooking-one of my many hobbies. Love inventing new recipes and stuff.

Can't leave it alone........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Garry me too


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

We both work so we both do the housework. My culinary skills are very limited. Usually things out of cans or from the freezer.

The cat eats better sometimes







.

Why does food taste better when its cooked for you







?

I do try and leave the manly stuff to her ladyship though







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ian I would not know I never have anyone cook for me







Unless we go out for a meal,then I always find something about the food to moan about


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Another one here, I do 95% of the cooking. I don't really enjoy it but not only is my good lady seemingly incabable of rustling up something edible but she makes such a bloody mess







It's like she has to use every pan in the house to make cheese on toast, useless


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am accused of making a mess,but an artist needs to be creative and not think about washing up,at least thats what I tell the wife.She did buy a dishwasher so it is easier now just bung it all in


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I can relate to that Mark. The Kitchen looks like The Somme when shes finished "being creative."

I am ergonomic in my use of utensils and wash up as I go along.

You can tell who washes up in our house







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I am ergonomic in my use of utensils and wash up as I go along.


 Snap







that is why it aggravates me so much, there is simple no excuse.

BTW doing the cooking enables me to slip chillies into everything


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mmm Chillis,Scotch Bonnet


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I used to cook at my old house, but it had low level kitchen. We have a nice new modern one now, which is no good to me & i'm not allowed to touch.

Suits me sir


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Wished Namaste had replied - just to see how he views things in our household...

I reckon we are (when all things are equal and they rarely are - I work more hours)... 50/50 in cooking. We both like to innovate and are good at different things !

Tonight I am cooking.... so must really dash off (while Namaste will probably surf the web!)


----------

